#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی جهت خرید هویه هوای گرم

## kataag

با سلام حدود ۵ سال هست تعمیرات پخش ماشین و گیرنده دیجیتال انجام میدم.تا حالا اکثر تعمیرات را با هویه قلمی انجام دادم.اما بعضی کارها با هویه قلمی واقعا سخته.
مثلا تعویض ای سی صدای پخش .بنابراین تصمیم گرفتم یه هویه هوای گرم هم بخرم.نطر خودم فعلا روی گرداک ۹۵۲ دیجیتال هست.
دوستان لطف کنن راهنمایی کنن تو محدوده قیمت زیر یه تومن آیا این هویه مناسب کار من هست؟
۲. برای کار با هیتر چه وسیله جانبی دیگه ای باید باهاش بخرم؟۳.اگه سایتی بلدین که قیمتش مناسبه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.۴ .اگه راهنمایی خاصی به نظرتون میرسه ممنون میشم دریغ نکنید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kataag

اساتید عزیز منتظرم مثل همیشه راهنمایی کنید

----------

*bahramikhah*,*Hamidfz*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## morteza khod

سلام به نظر بنده ۱ همان گرداک ۹۵۲ عالیه ۲ یک نوک هویه خوب و مایع فلکسی خوب همراش بگیرید ۳ از همان فروشگاه امیر آیسی بخرید تفاوت قیمتها زیر ۵۰ تومنه ۴ اگر گرداک گرفتید حتما ۴تا پیچ زیرش که پمپ را نگه میداره باز کنید تا پمپ لرزش زیاد نداشته باشه و وقتیکه کارتون با هیتر تمام شد و دکمه خاموش فقط هیتر را زدید دوشاخه را ازبرق نکشید درجه هوای باد را زیاد کنید تا کمکم خنک و خودبه خود خاموش شود موفق باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*amirsima*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*Hamidfz*,*hojat88*,*Mohsenaux*,*NICHICON*,*siavash102*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## kataag

> سلام به نظر بنده ۱ همان گرداک ۹۵۲ عالیه ۲ یک نوک هویه خوب و مایع فلکسی خوب همراش بگیرید ۳ از همان فروشگاه امیر آیسی بخرید تفاوت قیمتها زیر ۵۰ تومنه ۴ اگر گرداک گرفتید حتما ۴تا پیچ زیرش که پمپ را نگه میداره باز کنید تا پمپ لرزش زیاد نداشته باشه و وقتیکه کارتون با هیتر تمام شد و دکمه خاموش فقط هیتر را زدید دوشاخه را ازبرق نکشید درجه هوای باد را زیاد کنید تا کمکم خنک و خودبه خود خاموش شود موفق باشید.


ممنون از جوب خوبتون، نوک هویه مگه همراهش نیست؟؟؟و نوک هویه قلمی بهش میخوره یا فرق داره؟؟؟مایع فلکسی مارک خوب چیه؟؟

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## morteza khod

خواهش میکنم نوک هویه یکی روی هویه هست ولی کیفیتش خوب نیست ولی سری هیتر چندمدل باهاش هست با نوک هویه معمولی فرق داره مارک مایع زیاد مهم نیست فقط بگید جنس خوب باشه معمولیش قبلا ۱۰ تومن بود اصلی ۶۰ تومن الان نمیدونم میتونید فروشگاه امیر آیسی یا اسپیار جستجو کنید با تشکر.

----------

*amirmorady*,*amirsima*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*kataag*,*NICHICON*,*salehpoya*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## morteza khod

خواهش میکنم نوک هویه یکی روی هویه هست ولی کیفیتش خوب نیست ولی سری هیتر چندمدل باهاش هست با نوک هویه معمولی فرق داره مارک مایع زیاد مهم نیست فقط بگید جنس خوب باشه معمولیش قبلا ۱۰ تومن بود اصلی ۶۰ تومن الان نمیدونم میتونید فروشگاه امیر آیسی یا اسپیار جستجو کنید با تشکر.

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*kataag*,*NICHICON*,*salehpoya*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## hamedshd

*این مدل رو من گرفتم پارسال خیلی خوبه کارم راه انداخت

هویه هوای گرم Gordak 952 دیجیتال
هویه هوای گرم Gordak 952 دیجیتال یکی از پرکاربردترین ابزار و تجهیزات برای تعمیرکاران و طراحان بردهای الکترونیکی به ویژه بردهای دارای قطعات SMD می باشد.
هیتر یا هویه هوای گرم گورداک 952 نام یکی از ابزار آلات لحیم کاری است که بیشتر از آن در کار با قطعات SMD استفاده می شود. هویه هوای گرم Gordak 952 از دو قسمت دستگاه مرکزی و دسته هیتر تشکیل شده که به طور معمول المنت حرارتی در داخل دسته قرار می گیرد و دستگاه مرکزی وظیفه تولید باد را به کمک یک کمپرسور داخلی بر عهده دارد. نحوه کار هیتر به این صورت است که المنت دمای مد نظر را تولید می کند و با دمیده شدن باد در داخل دسته هیتر، باد گرم از نازل دسته هیتر خارج می شود. هویه هوای گرم Gordak952 یک هیتر و هویه دیجیتال رومیزی است که می توان میزان دما را بر روی صفحه نمایش مشاهده نمود. لازم به ذکر است که هیتر این محصول دارای 4 نازل نیز می باشد که می توان توسط آن ها تراکم هوای خروجی از هیتر را کنترل نمود.
هویه هوای گرم Gordak 952 شامل یک دستگاه دیجیتال، دسته هیتر، هویه قلمی SMD، پایه نگه دارنده هیتر، پایه نگه دارنده هویه، نازل های قابل تعویض هیتر و یک عدد کابل ورودی برق می باشد.
*

----------

*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*ghmb*,*Hamidfz*,*kataag*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*salehpoya*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## reza.93

سلام 
همراه اینها چسب نسوز کپتون هم تهیه کنید تا موقع کار به قطعات اطراف یا سوکت های پلاستیکی آسیبی نرسه بعدا که قلقش دستتون اومد در اکثر مواقع میتونید بدون چسب و بدون آسیب قطعات رو با هیتر بلند کنید

----------

*amer007*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*kataag*,*Mohsenaux*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*salehpoya*,*Д*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## amer007

سلام 
هیتر QUICK 700 اورجینال یکی از هیترهای خوب موجود در بازاره که بنده ازش خیلی راضی هستم جورداک دیجیتال 952 هم دارم که دوستمون فرمودن / اونم دستگاه خوبیه ولی من با کوییک 700 راحتترم چون سرعت عملش خیلی بالاتره % 
ولی استفاده از هیتر به تجربه نیاز داره و قلقش باید دست بیاد تا بورد و آی سی صدمه نبینن%

----------

*amirmorady*,*amirsima*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*ghmb*,*habbib*,*Hamidfz*,*kataag*,*NICHICON*,*reza.93*,*salehpoya*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## ajamee

> سلام 
> هیتر QUICK 700 اورجینال یکی از هیترهای خوب موجود در بازاره که بنده ازش خیلی راضی هستم جورداک دیجیتال 952 هم دارم که دوستمون فرمودن / اونم دستگاه خوبیه ولی من با کوییک 700 راحتترم چون سرعت عملش خیلی بالاتره % 
> ولی استفاده از هیتر به تجربه نیاز داره و قلقش باید دست بیاد تا بورد و آی سی صدمه نبینن%


من هم طبق گفت همکار گرامی  700 بهتر است

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*Hamidfz*,*kataag*,*NICHICON*,*tamirkar2020*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## kataag

با تشکر از همه دوستان.بالاخره هفته قبل گرداک ۹۵۲ را خریدم و چندبار هم باهاش کارم راه افتاده.
البته من خیلی هم بی تجربه نیستم تو‌کار با هیتر و قبلا چندباری باهاش کار کردم.اما یه مشکلی که دارم اینه یکی از همکاران یه هیتر همین مدل داره اما شدت بادش خیلی بیشتر از هیتر منه.مثلا وقتی رو باد درجه آخر میذاره لحیم های آب شده را به اطرف میپاشه.اما مال من‌اینطور نیست. نظر دوستان در این‌مورد چی هست؟؟

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*NICHICON*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## تاج

اگه دسته هیتر قبلاباز شده باشه چسب درزگیرش باعث نشت هوا میشه،اکثرا همینه

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*kataag*,*reza.93*

----------


## kataag

> اگه دسته هیتر قبلاباز شده باشه چسب درزگیرش باعث نشت هوا میشه،اکثرا همینه


والا دستگاه را من آک خریدم و تا جایی هم که دیدم باز نشده نبود.ممکنه ایراد از کارخانه باشه؟؟

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## khalafzahedi

نظرتون راجب هیتر DADI 8032D چیه خوب هست

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## Mg_rad

با سلام. توضیحاتی که اساتید فرمودند خیلی خوب بود به درد منم خورد ممنون از همگی..
دوست من اگه برای هزینه اش مشکل داری میتونی با یه پمپ اکواریوم و هویه خودت این وسیله رو درست کنی من که دارم از هیترم که خیلی ارزون دراومد برام لذت میبرم... واسه ساختنش میتونی روش ساختنش که بسیار  بسیار ساده هست رو تو کانال diyelectronicتو رسانه اینستاگرا ببینی.......

----------


## bardia.t

با درود ///دوست گرامی اگر بتونید هیتر لوکی 852dپیدا کنید خیلی عالی هستش من الان 15 ساله دارم ازش استفاده میکنم حتی المنت هم خراب نکرده ....سال 83یا84بود که تازه وارد بازار شده بود من 130 تومن خریدم پول 2تا سکه :راهنمایی جهت خرید هویه هوای گرم:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## G3ntleMan

سلام دوستان.
بنده از یکی شنیدم که هیتر های امثال Gordak یا KADA دمای 480 واقعی تولید نمیکنند. مارک هایی مثل یاکسون بهتر هستن.
دیگه راست و دروغش رو دقیق نمیدونم اما خودم هیتر KADA دارم. هرچند از کیفیتش راضی هستم اما دماش نسبت به Quick 700 کمتره. با دما و باد مشابه کوئیک 700 یک ای سی 8 پایه رو توی 5 ثانیه در میاره اما با KADA 2018+ باید حداقل 12-13 ثانیه نگهدارم. هرچند قیمت کوئیک 700 هم حدودا 2 برابر Kada 2018 هست.

----------

*amirmorady*,*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

در مورد باد هیتر های Gordak952  بر اساس تجربه ای که دارم بعضی از مدلها به صورت فابریک دارای باد بیشتری نسبت به هم نوعانشان هستند چون خود بنده سه عدد هیتر دارم که دو عدد انGordak952است که یکی از انها از اول بادش شدید تر از دومی است اما درمورد کوئیک 700 واقعا از Gordak952 بهتر است ولی دو عیب نسبت به ان دارد یک قیمت بالای دستگاه ولوازم جانبی ان نسبت به Gordak952  است وعیوبی که به ان می افتد کمی پیچیده تر از Gordak952  است ولی در کل این دو مدل واقعا یکی از بهترین هیتر های موجود در بازار ایران است من به دلیل داشتن هردو انها ازانها راضی هستم

----------

*amirmorady*,*G3ntleMan*

----------

